# Leg Quarters on the Ranch Kettle



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Not my best chicken by any means and it was spur of the moment since it's what the wife came home with today.   

I started out by cleaning the grate with Grill Wipes by Grate Chef.  The wife bought these for me on Fathers Day and I have to say I was skeptical but after using them today, they not only clean the grates very well but they also prevent the food from sticking as advertised.  I'll be using them again for sure!  3 of the quarters had Texas Grilling Magic on them (3 in the rear) and the other 2 had Grill Mates Chicken Rub.  Finished them off with Sweet Baby Ray's straight up.  Used 6 pieces of hickory, 2" long by 3/4" diameter.      

Started out bone side down direct for 3 or 4 minutes and flipped them over for 6 or 7 minutes (total of 10 minutes), then moved them to cook indirect.  Sauced at 45 minutes and cooked direct for the last 5 minutes skin side up. Total cook time, 60 minutes.  They were done but just barely. Very moist, no red juices. Slight hickory flavor.  Skin wasn't crispy but not rubbery either. Edible.  Should have gone just a bit heavier with both rubs ~ They were good but not very pronounced.  Here are a few pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 20, 2006)

Man son, I'd eat that.  Great looking yard bird.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess you need to post your *best* chicken.   If it ever happens. :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 20, 2006)

Looked good Bill.  Lots of room left on that grill.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, I tell ya... grilled chicken is hard to beat. I could eat it every day.
Looks awesome Joker. =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice job Bill! Tell us more about those grill wipes.


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Bill! Tell us more about those grill wipes.


Yeah, do a review in the review section.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks great to me. =P~


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys ~ Review's up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looked good Bill.  *Lots of room left on that grill.*


*Haven't come close to filling her up yet.  Here's an earlier cook..*


----------

